# How do you run your pressurized gas?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I wanted to post this as a poll, but I couldn't figure out how.. maybe only moderators can post polls here? So I will post this as a regular question.

If you have been a member here for the past year or more, you have read the flood of negative posts on JBJ regulators, Milwaukee regulators, diffusors vs reactors and so forth....

Without initiating any debate or arguement, I would like to hear honest answers from people for the following:

Do you run a pressurized system:

24/7

shut off at night/connected to a timer

connected to a pH controller

No sales hype, no nothing, just a straight forward question to see how many people actually use the solenoid on their regulator if they have one. I would like to know what the current trend is. I know this may not be a real accurate picture if not that many people bother to answer, but I am still curious.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

When I first got into the aquascaping hobby, I ran the Co2 24/7, but found out that was bad. For one, it wastes alot of Co2 and two, it could kill your fish.
Now I run it on a timer, saves the cost on energy.
I don't run it on a pH thingy. Too much science in that.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

pH controller almost since day one of pressurized.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Used to run on controller but now trying without, just on a timer with the lightperiod.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Run mine during the photoperiod via a timer, not 24/7. No pH control-just try and tweak to maintain stable CO2 levels via the bubble counter. Use in-tank Dennerle ceramic diffuser. Might try a pH controller in the future.

Nick


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Run it on the same timer as the lights.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Switched on with a separate timer 1/2hr b4 lights on and then of 1/2 hr b4 lights off.


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

On with timer 1 hour before lights on and off 1/2 hour before lights out.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I run mine 24/7. I find that if I shut it off at night I get large pH swings. My kH is 9 so that water wants to bounch back to a high pH as soon as the gss stops going in. It takes awhile to reduce the pH back down to the 6.6 where I like it and by then my photoperiod is half over.

When I lived in New York my kH was only 3 and I had the CO2 plugged into the light timer. This resulted in a 5lb bottle lasting a year instead of the 3 months I get now.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Solenoid and lights are on the same heavy duty digital timer.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got one system 24/7, another on/off with the lights, and another running on a pH controller. I guess that sort of blows the distribution.  I'm beginning to prefer the on/off with lights method. The pH oscillates a bit much for my liking with the pH controller and the 24/7 just puts a lot of gas into my system that doesn't really need to be there.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I run mine until 2 hours after lights out and 2 hours before lights on with a timer using the solenoid. I do no have a ph controller.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Have mine on a timer, cuts off when the lights go off and comes on with the lights. I do not use a PH controller.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Running CO2 24/7 for 10 years or so. Never though of doing it otherwise.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Used to be on a timer, recently switched to a Tunze controller. No more Ph swings.

24/7 on my 55 breeding tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I first started without a solenoid so CO2 was 24 hours. 

Then I got some JBJ regulators and used timers for a long time. I later switched to controllers ( an SMS-122 and PinPoint) for a while but did not like the pH swing the controllers gave me. 

I now run all of my tanks with solenoids on a timer. The CO2 comes on about an hour before the lights and goes off with the lights. I find this to be the simplest solution and also the least expensive


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

For the record, I have done it all 3 ways but currently the only tank I have w/CO2 uses a controller but the controller plug is on its own timer; on 1 hour before lights off with the lights. I find that my Kh4 water only fluctuates from 6.4 during the day to 6.7 just before CO2 on in the morning. Also, for the record. I run a staggerd light period- 1hr 1.6wpg, 2hr 2.4wpg, 5hr 4wpg, and 2hr 1.6wpg. All PC lights over a 50 gallon(actually 45gallons). No reflectors just a sprayed white hood. I am getting excellent growth out of all plants, including Ammania sp Bonsai, Tonina Belem, P stellata, L Cuba, Bylxa and HC

What issues are associated with the Ph swings? Does the nightly low CO2 levels help give algae a boost, affect plant growth or hurt fish?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Mine is setup with a timer in unison with the lights.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

All mine are pressurized and run 24/7. I tried one with solenoid and timer, but had problems getting pH low enough. I also have hard water (kH9) and it seems you need more CO2 to get your pH to drop with higher kh's. (This is an assumption, since I have never worked with soft waters.)


----------



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

pH controller


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

dennis said:


> For the record, I have done it all 3 ways but currently the only tank I have w/CO2 uses a controller but the controller plug is on its own timer; on 1 hour before lights off with the lights.


i run mine similarly, but instead of having the controller on the timer, i put the solenoid on the timer. i was told that turning your controller on and off all the time is prone to throw your calibration off, which i noticed was true in my case. run the controller 24/7 and solenoid on a timer and the calibration remains more accurate.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Bert H said:


> All mine are pressurized and run 24/7. I tried one with solenoid and timer, but had problems getting pH low enough. I also have hard water (kH9) and it seems you need more CO2 to get your pH to drop with higher kh's. (This is an assumption, since I have never worked with soft waters.)


This has been my experience also. My affinity for a pH of 6.6 probably doesn't help either


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> run mine similarly, but instead of having the controller on the timer, i put the solenoid on the timer.


That does not make any sense to me. The controller has to be plugged into the solenoid or it doesn't work!

I still do not understand why anyone with a controller would want to shut it off at night


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> That does not make any sense to me. The controller has to be plugged into the solenoid or it doesn't work!
> 
> I still do not understand why anyone with a controller would want to shut it off at night


sure it does, plug the timer into where the solenoid would normally plug into the controller, then plug the solenoid into the timer. and as for not running co2 all night long...i cant understand why you would want to waste co2! plants aren't actively growing so why pump it in for nothing


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Oct 14, 2004)

2 multi-tank pressurized systems (different locations), 24/7, no controllers or solenoids.

1 DIY system hooked to a 10 gallon - recharged when I remember. This system reminds me why I went pressurized at the other two locations.


----------



## lorenceo (Mar 29, 2005)

fishyface said:


> i run mine similarly, but instead of having the controller on the timer, i put the solenoid on the timer. i was told that turning your controller on and off all the time is prone to throw your calibration off, which i noticed was true in my case. run the controller 24/7 and solenoid on a timer and the calibration remains more accurate.


If the controller is powering the timer, when the controller turns the solenoid on or off, wouldnt that mess with the time on the timer?

So when the controller wants the solenoid on, it powers the solenoid through the timer. But what if the timer is off? this means there will be no co2 until the timer lets it through. Surely this would wreak havock with your ph?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine comes on & goes off with the lights with an 11 hour photoperiod. I have a very tight fitting cover (only a 2"x4" opening for wires and filter hoses) on a 46 gal bowfront. There is very little surface agitation. KH is 4. pH swing from morning to evening is from 6.75 to 6.65 measured with a pinpoint monitor.

I can't imagine a controller doing any better than this. If the pH probe goes down with a controller you might end up with a very fizzy, bubbly, but sterile tank.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

lorenceo said:


> If the controller is powering the timer, when the controller turns the solenoid on or off, wouldnt that mess with the time on the timer?


it won't work with an analog/mechanical timer because it would "loose time" for sure. with a digital timer, it's got a back-up battery that maintains the correct time...


----------



## plantastic (May 23, 2005)

I run one 24/7 and it has a Ph swing from 6.7 to 6.9.

I run two with controllers (JBJ and Milwaukee) that have a Ph swing from 6.8 to 6.9.

I don't see how a controller would give you a larger swing than a 10th of a point.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

10lb tank/Milwaukee regulator on a timer with the lights.


----------



## johnnotis (Nov 22, 2005)

I just switched to a pressurized system a few days ago, and I don't have a solenoid (yet) so it's 24/7. I've been testing my pH several times a day (and night...). With a KH of 4, I'm getting a pH swing from 6.6 to 7.0, which is a little more than I'm happy with.

So, in a few days, my official answer will be: solenoid powered by light timer.

Then, of course, I'll be unhappy with the nightly increase in pH, and I'll figure out some way to dose a small amount while the lights are off...

But that will not involve a controller. I don't trust one that I can afford!


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

pressurized, ph controller to turn it off on, no timer on the controller.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Pressurized with Milwaukee controller.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Pressurized with a Milwaukkee controller.

I tried it with the light timer and with my high KH the pH really spiked by morning. I'm all for using the controller to do what it's designed for, and turn the C02 on and off as needed.


----------

